# 320g Boveda for Wineador



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've got a Whynter CHC-251S and have been using HF Beads as well as a few 60g bovedas to regulate humidity.

I just received an email from Boveda that they now carry 320g Boveda packs, and they also have a magnetic mounting plate you can purchase.

What is everyone's thoughts on using 4 of those throughout the wineador to regulate humidity? Obviously cost would be more, but footprint in the wineador would be less, and sure you'd have to check to make sure they aren't drying out and possibly re-humidify them, but if you had a couple spares to swap in, seems like less work than HF beads.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't know, but I'm kind of giggling at the thought of a 320g Boveda. It could double as a water bed for a small dog.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Why not? Frankly, Bovedas are a lot easier to deal with than HF beads. No spraying.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Why not? Frankly, Bovedas are a lot easier to deal with than HF beads. No spraying.


My thoughts exactly. Figured some of you seasoned vets would talk me out of dropping a small fortune on a bunch of them and the mounting plates.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TCstr8 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Figured some of you seasoned vets would talk me out of dropping a small fortune on a bunch of them and the mounting plates.


When did we ever try to talk you out of spending MORE money? (maybe less, but not more) >


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

MidwestToker said:


> I don't know, but I'm kind of giggling at the thought of a 320g Boveda. It could double as a water bed for a small dog.


And keep his fur from drying out.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Its now a box, why would you need a mounting kit? Save the money...


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Its now a box, why would you need a mounting kit? Save the money...


Guess I didn't pay close enough attention. Thought that was just the packaging. Nice.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

I'm using 4lbs cat littler and 4 big bovedas. I pull the bovedas and recharge when needed. I like the mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I use beads and then also throw in anywhere from 4-10 Bovedas depending on the time of the year. Swap and recharge the Bovedas when they need it and no need to spray beads and it regulates it very well. Don't know that I'd want to give up the space for those huge new ones - too easy to toss one in each of the drawers and a few in the bottom. But please post results if you decide to go that route. Interested


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm actually considering getting two and mounting them to the underside of my shelves.


----------

